# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Doseador com bomba de ar para Balling

## Paulo Gordinho

Este projecto começou a tomar forma devido ao aumento de consumos de calcio. O reactor de Kalk já pouco adianta, e um reactor de calcio é bastante dispendioso. Alem do reactor de calcio, ainda é necessária a garraja de CO2 e correspondente regulador, por isso é um investimento algo elevado. 

Assim, em vez de um reactor de calcio comecei a equacionar o metodo de balling. Os quimicos são baratos, mas uma estação doseadora com 3 canais é tão ou mais cara que o reactor de calcio. 

Depois de perder algum tempo e €€€ com electrovalvulas cheguei à conclusão que existe uma solução bastante melhor, e ainda mais barata: as bombas de ar.

Com 3 bombas de ar (5.45€ cada) alguns metros de tubo, torneiras e umas garrafas de sumo consegue-se fazer um sistema doseador bastante bom. 

Com uns temporizadores electronicos consegue-se ligar os motores durante 1 minuto no minimo, por isso utilizaram-se toreneiras para reduzir o caudal a umas 2 gotas por segundo, totalizando cerca de 15ml por minuto, o que está perfeitamente dentro das quantidades pretendidas.

A construção é simples e faz-se em minutos. O unico cuidado é na furação das tampas das garrafas de sumo que vedam sem silicone se forem um pouco mais pequenas que o tubo, de maneira que este entre com alguma pressão.

Depois de calcular os consumos de calcio semanais, e fazendo as contas, cheguei os valores de 60ml de solução diária, por isso programei os controladores para dosear 1min por hora em sequencia. Faz a dosagem ás 10h, 14h, 18h e 20h. O bicarbonato de sodio ás 11h, 15h, 18h, e 21h, etc.

Não faço a dosagem durante 4min de cada vez para que as variações nao sejam abruptas, e porque no primeiro minuto demora sempre até o liquido chegar á saida, ou seja, no primeiro minuto da 15ml, mas nos 2 primeiros minutos dá 60ml. Assim, para evitar erros maiores faço apenas dosagens de 1 minuto.

Resta acrescentar que as bombas devem ficar mais elevadas que as garrafas para não haver perigo de o liquido entrar na bomba (evitando assim necessidade de valvulas anti-retorno), e mais importante ainda, as saidas TÊM MESMO que ficar mais elevadas que as garrafas, senao quando os motores parem a garrafa continua a deitar, despejando assim todo o liguido em pouco tempo.

e como uma imagem vale mais que 1000 palavras, aqui vao as fotos:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Olá Paulo,
esta com bom aspecto, agora so faltam os promenores, aqui para a malta copiar  :yb624: .

qual é a função da bomba de ar?
quais são os produtos usados?
Quntidades de produto por garrafa versos litro?

espero que não sejam muitas perguntas de uma so vez  :yb624: 


abraço

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Está muito fixe!
 Mas só quero acrescentar que o método de balling, monetáriamente, só vale a pena se os sistemas forem pequenos. Digo isto, porque já o utilizei num aquário de 200L e ao final de um ano deixava de compensar em relação ao reactor de cálcio. Quanto maior for o aquário menos compensará.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Sem desvirtuar o tópico,

O método de balling não mantém só o cálcio certo? o reactor apenas mantém o cálcio (sem a garrafa de CO2), por isso o primeiro método parece mais completo.

Gostei imenso do DIY! Tens 3 soluções e 4 saídas certo? Para que serve a 4ª?

Além disso as torneiras de saída parecem pro... assim como o suporte, impressão minha?

Abraços,

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

O reactor de cálcio dá KH e CA, mas também pode dar MG se for introduzido media com MG.

----------


## carlossilva

hehehe, ta fantastico. Grande ideia sim sr, Ainda vou copiar.

Fernando, se a minha fisica estiver correcta, as bombas de ar, como a garrafa esta selada ira introduzir ar , criando assim pressao dentro da garrafa. Ora essa pressao tera que escapar por algum lado, "empurrando o liquido " pela outra saida, que depois esta regulada pelas torneiras para cair na dose que ele quer.
Mas ninguem melhor que o proprio inventor para confirmar

----------


## Jose Miranda

teras que manter as garrafas sempre com o mesmo nivel de liquido, se começarem a ter menos liquido presisas de mais ar para manter as mesmas quantidades ou os timers terao que funcionar mais tempo.
Podes experimentar, mas penço nao estar enganado que este sera um problema que iras enfrentar.

Jose Miranda

----------


## carlossilva

> teras que manter as garrafas sempre com o mesmo nivel de liquido, se começarem a ter menos liquido presisas de mais ar para manter as mesmas quantidades ou os timers terao que funcionar mais tempo.
> Podes experimentar, mas penço nao estar enganado que este sera um problema que iras enfrentar.
> 
> Jose Miranda


yeap, tambem ja tinha pensado nisso, ou isso ou recipientes mais pequenos. Menor volume de ar a ocupar

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Olá Paulo,
> esta com bom aspecto, agora so faltam os promenores, aqui para a malta copiar .
> 
> qual é a função da bomba de ar?
> quais são os produtos usados?
> Quntidades de produto por garrafa versos litro?
> 
> espero que não sejam muitas perguntas de uma so vez


Não são muitas perguntas, são é mais complicadas que parecem  :Coradoeolhos: 

Assim, a função da bomba de ar é empurrar o liquido da garrafa para o aqua.
A segunda e terceira perguntas vou remeter para uns links. Estou a usar o Balling Lite, apenas com Cloreto de Calcio Dihidratado (CaCl2-2H20), Bicarbonato de Sodio (Na HCO3), Cloreto de Magnesio Hexahidratado (MgCl2-6H2O). 

Como estou a contar continuar a fazer TPAs de 10% semanais nao estou a usar o sal sem NaCL.

Mais informações: The Balling Method ou sem a quimica envolvida de preferires Balling Without The Chemistry

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Está muito fixe!
>  Mas só quero acrescentar que o método de balling, monetáriamente, só vale a pena se os sistemas forem pequenos. Digo isto, porque já o utilizei num aquário de 200L e ao final de um ano deixava de compensar em relação ao reactor de cálcio. Quanto maior for o aquário menos compensará.


Como nao tenho experiência com o reactor de calcio nãop faço a minima ideia dos consumos de media e de CO2. 

Pelas minhas contas, e se os consumos actuais se mantiverem, 10 de calcio dá-me para 6 meses + 10 de Bicarbonato de Sodio cada 6 meses e 10 de Magnesio para um ano e meio. 

Isto dará uns 50 por ano para os meus 800L. Não conto aqui com o Sal sem NaCL porque vou fazendo as TPAs.

Quanto estimas que dure o midia e o CO2 do reactor?

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Sem desvirtuar o tópico,
> 
> O método de balling não mantém só o cálcio certo? o reactor apenas mantém o cálcio (sem a garrafa de CO2), por isso o primeiro método parece mais completo.


Não. O metodo mantem todos os micros também. Ou adicionando as partes todas (Balling Completo) que se pode tornar aborrecido, ou utilizado Sal sem NaCL (Balling Lite), que tem todos os micros nas proporçoes certas. 

No Balling Lite depois de adicionar os quimicos sobra Cloreto de Sodio que é 70% do sal que usamos nos aquas. Como ja temos isso em excesso apenas necessitamos de fazer a TPA usando Sal de Cloreto de Sodio para equilibrar. Como fazemos a TPA adicionamos todos os outros componentes.




> Gostei imenso do DIY! Tens 3 soluções e 4 saídas certo? Para que serve a 4ª?


Para nada ainda  :Coradoeolhos: . Vai se para o sal se NaCL, mas ainda nao está a funcionar.




> Além disso as torneiras de saída parecem pro... assim como o suporte, impressão minha?


As torneiras comprei aqui numa casa de aquas. 1.8 duas. A base é só um bocado de plastico que vinha junto com umas abraçadeiras, e servia para pendurar nos expositores. Os pés da base de apertar vinham com alternativa de suporte para umas camaras IP que instalei recentemente. 



Abraços,

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> hehehe, ta fantastico. Grande ideia sim sr, Ainda vou copiar.
> 
> Fernando, se a minha fisica estiver correcta, as bombas de ar, como a garrafa esta selada ira introduzir ar , criando assim pressao dentro da garrafa. Ora essa pressao tera que escapar por algum lado, "empurrando o liquido " pela outra saida, que depois esta regulada pelas torneiras para cair na dose que ele quer.
> Mas ninguem melhor que o proprio inventor para confirmar


Certo!!! Mas nao fico com os créditos pela invenção  :Coradoeolhos:  Isto é um metodo muito usado nos plantados para dosear a fertilização. Ainda existem metodos muito mais precisos apenas com bomba de ar, mas este para o efeito chega perfeitamente.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Isso e muito fixe, a minha duvida e onde e que vais comprar os chemical para fazeres isso?
Quantos ml sai ao minuto? 15ml? e se fechares a torneira um pouco?

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> teras que manter as garrafas sempre com o mesmo nivel de liquido, se começarem a ter menos liquido presisas de mais ar para manter as mesmas quantidades ou os timers terao que funcionar mais tempo.
> 
> Podes experimentar, mas penço nao estar enganado que este sera um problema que iras enfrentar.
> 
> Jose Miranda


Existirá alguma diferença, mas muito pouca. Estás-te a esquecer que quando nao tenho lá liquido tenho ar, por isso nao tenho que encher tudo. A unica diferença que existirá será que o ar é possivel de comprimir, e o liquido nao, logo quando tiver o ar a substituir o liquido terei que comprimir um pouco até a pressão do ar chegar para empurrar o liquido.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Isso e muito fixe, a minha duvida e onde e que vais comprar os chemical para fazeres isso?
> Quantos ml sai ao minuto? 15ml? e se fechares a torneira um pouco?


Os quimicos mandei vir de espanha. Chegaram em menos de 24h e com preço razoavel. Preferia comprar aqui, mas como nao encontrei onde, e demorava de certeza muito mais.... Mas se alguma loja cá tiver isso a preços razoaveis prefiro.

Saem 15ml/L porque ajustei a torneira para este valor. Dá menos que isso, mas fica numa zona onde é dificil afinar o valor. Mas repara que tudo o que seja menos de 60ml/min serve para mim, porque é esse o valor que vou adicionar por dia. Se desse 20 ou 30 era o mesmo, doseava 3 ou 2 vezes em vez de 4.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

> Como nao tenho experiência com o reactor de calcio nãop faço a minima ideia dos consumos de media e de CO2. 
> 
> Pelas minhas contas, e se os consumos actuais se mantiverem, 10 de calcio dá-me para 6 meses + 10 de Bicarbonato de Sodio cada 6 meses e 10 de Magnesio para um ano e meio. 
> 
> Isto dará uns 50 por ano para os meus 800L. Não conto aqui com o Sal sem NaCL porque vou fazendo as TPAs.
> 
> Quanto estimas que dure o midia e o CO2 do reactor?


Paulo, ou não tens muitos SPS e LPS ou fazes TPA's muito grandes e com muita frequência, para gastares só isso. Eu no meu aquário com 200L, 1Kg de magnésio dáva para 2 meses e custava cerca de 14 euros, o mesmo que o 1 Kg cálcio e o bicabornato esse era mais barato, cerca de 1,65 euros.

O meu reactor de cálcio e botija dá-me para 2 anos.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Paulo, ou não tens muitos SPS e LPS ou fazes TPA's muito grandes e com muita frequência, para gastares só isso. Eu no meu aquário com 200L, 1Kg de magnésio dáva para 2 meses e custava cerca de 14 euros, o mesmo que o 1 Kg cálcio e o bicabornato esse era mais barato, cerca de 1,65 euros.
> 
> O meu reactor de cálcio e botija dá-me para 2 anos.



Parabéns Paulo. Bom DIY  :SbOk: . Se o sistema não necessitar de muita calibração ou elevada manutenção está um excelente método.

Se me permites uma sugestão.... podes fazer com garrafões de 5L. Mais uma vez se o sistema não necessitar de grandes afinações dura-te muito mais tempo sem qualquer manutenção.

Quanto à questão levantada pelo Quinzico, as contas do Paulo batem certas com as minhas, a mim 1kg de Cálcio ou de Bicarbonato dão para 4-5 meses. Eu tenho um aquário de 800L literalmente cheio de SPS e Euphyllias e doseio 70ml de cada solução por dia. Portanto Hélder tu num aquário de 200L deverias gastar muito menos, alguma coisa não devias estar a fazer bem.

Um abraço,

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Paulo, ou não tens muitos SPS e LPS ou fazes TPA's muito grandes e com muita frequência, para gastares só isso. Eu no meu aquário com 200L, 1Kg de magnésio dáva para 2 meses e custava cerca de 14 euros, o mesmo que o 1 Kg cálcio e o bicabornato esse era mais barato, cerca de 1,65 euros.
> 
> O meu reactor de cálcio e botija dá-me para 2 anos.


Bem, realmente com esses consumos a coisa complica-se :Coradoeolhos: . No meu aqua só tenho SPS e LPS, e está cheio. Para alem disso tenho um fragário a 50%. Tudo cerca de 800L. Daqui a uma semana é que vou medir os parametros para ver se se mantêm ou se descem, e fazer os ajustes necessários.

Quanto ao consumo do rector de calcio é efectivamente bastante reduzido. Não tinha noção desses valores. Depois coloco aqui os resultados dos consumos semanais para verificar se as minhas contas estão certas  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Se me permites uma sugestão.... podes fazer com garrafões de 5L. Mais uma vez se o sistema não necessitar de grandes afinações dura-te muito mais tempo sem qualquer manutenção.


Sim, se a coisa não descalibrar muito, vou mesmo arranjar maiores, talvez de 5 ou eventualmente de 15L para não andar sempre a encher. Na verdade isto é mais um teste que outra coisa, e as garrafas de 2L estavam á mão  :Coradoeolhos:  

Vamos ver se a coisa se mantem estavel durante um ou dois meses e depois altero. Falta-me ainda o sal sem NaCL. 

Ja agora uma duvida, se souberes, Posso juntar o Magnesio no mesmo recipiente do Calcio? Li algures que o posso fazer, mas nao misturei, mantive separado. Porque o metodo utiliza apenas 3 recipientes, mas o terceiro era para o sal sem NaCL e nao para o magnesio.

E ainda, estou a utilizar apenas Cloreto de Magnesio mas vi outro metodo que utiliza Cloreto de Magnesio e Sulfato de Magnesio. Sabes alguma coisa sobre isso?

abraço

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

> Bem, realmente com esses consumos a coisa complica-se. No meu aqua só tenho SPS e LPS, e está cheio. Para alem disso tenho um fragário a 50. Tudo cerca de 800L. Daqui a uma semana é que vou medir os parametros para ver se se mantêm ou se descem, e fazer os ajustes necessários.
> 
> Quanto ao consumo do rector de calcio é efectivamente bastante reduzido. Não tinha noção desses valores. Depois coloco aqui os resultados dos consumos semanais para verificar se as minhas contas estão certas


Mas quais são os níveis de CA, MG e KH que querem ter, é que o meu objectivo era ter CA - 400, MG - 1350 e KH - 9 com Densidade de 1024, e como disse só dava para 2 meses.

----------


## João Seguro

Paulo tens aqui um belo e útil DIY. Tenho andado a pensar num sistema destes mas com bombas doseadoras mas assim é bem pensado, nunca tinha visto nada deste género. Abraço e vai dando notícias se corre tudo bem com o sistema e alguns truques :P

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Paulo, foi uma boa ideia para dosear liquidos.

Quero apenas fazer-te uma pergunta. Estás a usar SÓ Cloreto de Magnesio Hexahidratado ??

Não está a misturar com o Sulfato de Magnésio ?

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Paulo tens aqui um belo e útil DIY. Tenho andado a pensar num sistema destes mas com bombas doseadoras mas assim é bem pensado, nunca tinha visto nada deste género. Abraço e vai dando notícias se corre tudo bem com o sistema e alguns truques :P


Vamos ver se corre tudo bem. Entretanto lembrei-me de uma solução para o eventual problema levantado pelo Jose Miranda. Se colocarmos valvulas anti-retorno á saida das bombas, entao as garrafas ficam sempre com pressão, porque esta nao escapa pela bomba quando estão desligadas. 

Assim, permite que o fluxo seja igual no primeiro minuto e nos restantes. Para alem disso, e uma vez que as garrafas ja estão com a pressão igual à necessária para empurrar o liquido, deixa de fazer diferença se a garrafa está cheia ou vazia.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Quero apenas fazer-te uma pergunta. Estás a usar SÓ Cloreto de Magnesio Hexahidratado ??
> 
> Não está a misturar com o Sulfato de Magnésio ?


Estou apenas a utilizar Cloreto de Magnesio Hexahidratado. Aqui (The Balling Method) apenas fala no Cloreto de Magnesio e nao no Sulfato, e estou a tentar seguir esta formula. Já vi que noutras formulas adicionam o Sulfato de Magnesio, mas nao sei quais as vantagens...

----------


## João Seguro

penso que as garrajas perdem pressão pelo tubo por onde sai o liquido também, sendo assim tinha que ser 2 válvulas anti retorno, na entrada e saída da garrafa

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> penso que as garrajas perdem pressão pelo tubo por onde sai o liquido também, sendo assim tinha que ser 2 válvulas anti retorno, na entrada e saída da garrafa


Pelo tubo onde tem o liquido não sai, porque o tubo fica cheio de liquido, que nao pode descer porque a pressão na garrafa é superior. Por ai é garantido que nao sai. Penso que poderá sair porque o tubo nunca fica vedado a 100% na tampa e uma pequena fuga que nem se nota no funcionamento normal, ao fim de 4 horas ja deixou passar o ar todo.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Mas isso resolves com umas anilhas de borracha do tamanho da tampa ou então com teflon para gás ...

Abraços,

----------


## marcoferro

Bom, pensado ou nao isso resolve também o DIY sobre aliemntadores automaticos para coral , Grotech daria pra se usar a mesma engenhoca ...
ficou bem legal o projecto gostei...

abraço

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Mas isso resolves com umas anilhas de borracha do tamanho da tampa ou então com teflon para gás ...


Penso que o problema poderá surgir nos furos para os tubos e nao na propria tampa. Ai talvez com silicone, mas como este nao adere bem ao plastico da tampa... Para ja fica mesmo assim, depois se vir que há necessidade tento com as valvulas.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Bom, pensado ou nao isso resolve também o DIY sobre aliemntadores automaticos para coral , Grotech daria pra se usar a mesma engenhoca ...
> ficou bem legal o projecto gostei...


Para os Grotech e para que usa Vodka...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Boas,

Onde é que se compra o Sal sem NaCl ?
Será que tambem tem na farmacia como o resto?

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Boas,
> 
> Onde é que se compra o Sal sem NaCl ?
> Será que tambem tem na farmacia como o resto?


Encontrei aqui numa loja que vende Tropic Marin o Pro-Special Mineral. Se nao tens que encomendar ou comprar na net.

----------


## José R Santos

Boas,

E temos kits na Bubbles.

Bubbles-Shop.com

Abraços

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Boas,
> 
> E temos kits na Bubbles.
> 
> Bubbles-Shop.com
> 
> Abraços


Excelente, porquê comprar lá fora se temos cá, ainda por cima com bom preço, bastante menos do que paguei lá fora.  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

*Pois é Paulo....a malta anda distraida ha meses que temos estes kits desta referençiada marca mundialmente......e ha sempre em stock nunca faltou.*

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> *Pois é Paulo....a malta anda distraida ha meses que temos estes kits desta referençiada marca mundialmente......e ha sempre em stock nunca faltou.*


Pois, andamos distraidos... Muitos anos sem maneira de comprar material rapidamente criaram o habito de procurar lá fora... Ainda bem que têm em stock, e sem duvida que encomendarei aí as proximas doses. Também, sem duvida que aconselharei a quem perguntar onde comprar  :Pracima:

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Só é pena não vender em separado, pois alguns produtos podemos ja ter ou gastar mais que outros. Mas tambem pelo preço significa pouco.  :SbOk: 

Cumps,

Hugo de Oliveira

----------


## José R Santos

Boas,

Avulso temos no Horizonte Aquático.

Aditivos Água Salgada - Horizonte Aquático

Só é pena não terem Sal sem NaCl.

Abraços
José António Santos

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

> Boas,
> 
> Avulso temos no Horizonte Aquático.
> 
> Só é pena não terem Sal sem NaCl.


Pois, mas o resto qualquer um arranja numa farmacia.
O sal é que não  :Admirado:

----------


## Ruben Cristiano

Boas Paulo,

excelente DIY.
estou a pensar em o utilizar para dosear A;B;C da Grotech, sempre se poupa uns .
Onde arranjas esses temporizadores? é que so encontro os que funcionam de 15 em 15 min.



Abraço.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> excelente DIY.
> estou a pensar em o utilizar para dosear A;B;C da Grotech, sempre se poupa uns .
> Onde arranjas esses temporizadores? é que so encontro os que funcionam de 15 em 15 min.


Os temporizadores encontras no AKI. Não sei o preço, nem se ainda têm este modelo porque ja os tenho à algum tempo.

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Boas Paulo

Não vais usar a 4ª bomba para retirar a agua do aquario?
Na mesma proporção da que metes com os quimicos.
Se não o fizeres a salinidade vai subir muito com o adicionar do bicarbonato de sodio e cloreto de calcio. (Nacl = sodio + cloreto) que é o mesmo que sal.

1º bomba para o bicarbonato de sodio
2ª para o sal sem Nacl
3ª para o calcio ( com a opção do magnésio )
e a 4ª para retirar a agua do aquario.

Tal como diz no link:
UR Article - Balling Without The Chemistry

----------


## André Silvestre

Olá,




> Estou apenas a utilizar Cloreto de Magnesio Hexahidratado. Aqui (The Balling Method) apenas fala no Cloreto de Magnesio e nao no Sulfato, e estou a tentar seguir esta formula. Já vi que noutras formulas adicionam o Sulfato de Magnesio, mas nao sei quais as vantagens...


O Sulfato de Magnésio serve para equilibrar a concentração de iões Sulfato ( SO4) em relação aos iões Cloreto ( Cl) no que diz respeito à suplementação de magnésio. 

Os iões Sulfato são, à semelhança dos iões Cloreto, dos iões mais abundantes em água salgada e para evitar desequilíbrios iónicos na adição de magnésio, achou-se por bem incluir este sal ( Sulfato de Magnésio hepta-hidratado) no Método de Balling. 

Mais tarde, ao incorporar-se o sal livre de cloreto de sódio ( NaCl-free salt), deixou de se utilizar o Sulfato de Magnésio uma vez que o NaCl-free salt, por si só, já contem o ião SO4 em quantidade equilibrada. Claro que todos estes sais estão relacionados entre si e devem ser doseados em concentrações e quantidades igualmente relacionadas, caso contrário, surgem os desequilíbrios a longo prazo. 




> Não vais usar a 4ª bomba para retirar a agua do aquario?
> Na mesma proporção da que metes com os quimicos.
> Se não o fizeres a salinidade vai subir muito com o adicionar do bicarbonato de sodio e cloreto de calcio. (Nacl = sodio + cloreto) que é o mesmo que sal.


Não há necessidade de remover água do aquário se forem feitas trocas de água regulares com o sal sem cloreto de sódio. Isto porque as quantidades adicionadas de cada solução pouco ou nenhum impacto causam na subida da salinidade quando semanalmente se faz trocas de água de, pelo menos, 10%. Normalmente, estes 10% que se tiram de água do aquário e se repoem com água de osmose + sal sem NaCl são sempre superiores às quantidades de solução que se coloca semanalmente. É basicamente associar uma TPA com reposição de água, com a diferença que a primeira é feita uma vez por semana e contém macronutrientes, micronutrientes e elementos traço. Se se tratar de um sistema de grande litragem que requer quantidades elevadas de cada solução diáriamente devido aos consumos por parte dos corais duros, aí já convém haver remoção de água do aquário diáriamente em igual proporção áquela que se adiciona nas soluções, caso contrário o tempo que se espera até ao dia da TPA torna-se demasiado longo para evitar subida da salinidade.


Abraço,
André

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Boas Paulo
> 
> Não vais usar a 4ª bomba para retirar a agua do aquario?
> Na mesma proporção da que metes com os quimicos.
> Se não o fizeres a salinidade vai subir muito com o adicionar do bicarbonato de sodio e cloreto de calcio. (Nacl = sodio + cloreto) que é o mesmo que sal.
> 
> 1º bomba para o bicarbonato de sodio
> 2ª para o sal sem Nacl
> 3ª para o calcio ( com a opção do magnésio )
> ...


Este sistema nao permite remover agua do aqua. Conta com a pressão nas garrafas para empurrar o liquido. Existe maneira de utilizar uma bomba de ar para remover agua do aqua, mas é um pouco diferente. Estou a testar e meto fotos logo que tenha isso afinado.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> O Sulfato de Magnésio serve para equilibrar a concentração de iões Sulfato ( SO4) em relação aos iões Cloreto ( Cl) no que diz respeito à suplementação de magnésio. 
> 
> Os iões Sulfato são, à semelhança dos iões Cloreto, dos iões mais abundantes em água salgada e para evitar desequilíbrios iónicos na adição de magnésio, achou-se por bem incluir este sal ( Sulfato de Magnésio hepta-hidratado) no Método de Balling. 
> 
> Mais tarde, ao incorporar-se o sal livre de cloreto de sódio ( NaCl-free salt), deixou de se utilizar o Sulfato de Magnésio uma vez que o NaCl-free salt, por si só, já contem o ião SO4 em quantidade equilibrada. Claro que todos estes sais estão relacionados entre si e devem ser doseados em concentrações e quantidades igualmente relacionadas, caso contrário, surgem os desequilíbrios a longo prazo.


Perfeito! Faltava-me essa informação. Então posso esquecer o Sulfato de Magnesio sem problema, uma vez que a ideia é utilizar Sal sem NaCl.





> Não há necessidade de remover água do aquário se forem feitas trocas de água regulares com o sal sem cloreto de sódio. Isto porque as quantidades adicionadas de cada solução pouco ou nenhum impacto causam na subida da salinidade quando semanalmente se faz trocas de água de, pelo menos, 10%. Normalmente, estes 10% que se tiram de água do aquário e se repoem com água de osmose + sal sem NaCl são sempre superiores às quantidades de solução que se coloca semanalmente. É basicamente associar uma TPA com reposição de água, com a diferença que a primeira é feita uma vez por semana e contém macronutrientes, micronutrientes e elementos traço. Se se tratar de um sistema de grande litragem que requer quantidades elevadas de cada solução diáriamente devido aos consumos por parte dos corais duros, aí já convém haver remoção de água do aquário diáriamente em igual proporção áquela que se adiciona nas soluções, caso contrário o tempo que se espera até ao dia da TPA torna-se demasiado longo para evitar subida da salinidade.


Ai é que ja nao estou completamente de acordo. Ou vamos adicionando a solução sem NaCl e retiramos a mesma quantidade de agua do aqua (a mesma que as três garrafas juntas) e não precisamos de TPA, porque retiramos 3L com NaCl e adicionamos 1L sem NaCl + 1L de CaCl2 + 1L de NaHCO3. Feitas as contas, fica certo.

ou

Fazemos TPAs de 10% semanais com água com NaCl. Isto também funciona porque adicionamos por exemplo 0.2ppm de NaCl por dia mas como fazemos as TPAs de 10% a salinidade irá estabilizar nos 36,8ppm. Claro que se o aumento de salinidade for muito superior as TPAs de 10% não chegam. A dosagem que estou a utilizar anda perto dos 0.2ppm por dia, por isso TPAs com água natural ainda vao fazendo o serviço, mas parece-me que vou ter que aumentar a dosagem, e ai terei mesmo que ir para o primeiro metodo. 

Fazer TPAs sem NaCl de quantidades superiores ao que introduzimos leva a salinidade para o outro extremo. Vai cair bastante sempre. Acho que a solução certa é mesmo ir removendo a mesma quantidade de água que introduzimos para isto ficar equilibrado. Assim TPAs são facultativas porque em principio as coisas estão sempre equilibradas.

Actualmente, ainda estou na fase de testes, para tentar encontrar o equilibro, pois os valores têm caido, mas logo que consiga descobrir exactamente quanto tenho que dosear vou passar a utilizar o primeiro metodo.

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

> Não há necessidade de remover água do aquário se forem feitas trocas de água regulares com o sal sem cloreto de sódio. Isto porque as quantidades adicionadas de cada solução pouco ou nenhum impacto causam na subida da salinidade quando semanalmente se faz trocas de água de, pelo menos, 10%. Normalmente, estes 10% que se tiram de água do aquário e se repoem com água de osmose + sal sem NaCl são sempre superiores às quantidades de solução que se coloca semanalmente. É basicamente associar uma TPA com reposição de água, com a diferença que a primeira é feita uma vez por semana e contém macronutrientes, micronutrientes e elementos traço. Se se tratar de um sistema de grande litragem que requer quantidades elevadas de cada solução diáriamente devido aos consumos por parte dos corais duros, aí já convém haver remoção de água do aquário diáriamente em igual proporção áquela que se adiciona nas soluções, caso contrário o tempo que se espera até ao dia da TPA torna-se demasiado longo para evitar subida da salinidade.


Assim ja estou mais esclarecido, estava-me a fazer confusão as TPA de 10% porque julgava serem com o sal normal (reef cristals), mas como a TPA é só com os sais minerais (sal sem NaCl) já faz todo o sentido.




> Ai é que ja nao estou completamente de acordo. Ou vamos adicionando a solução sem NaCl e retiramos a mesma quantidade de agua do aqua (a mesma que as três garrafas juntas) e não precisamos de TPA, porque retiramos 3L com NaCl e adicionamos 1L sem NaCl + 1L de CaCl2 + 1L de NaHCO3. Feitas as contas, fica certo.
> 
> ou
> 
> Fazemos TPAs de 10% semanais com água com NaCl. Isto também funciona porque adicionamos por exemplo 0.2ppm de NaCl por dia mas como fazemos as TPAs de 10% a salinidade irá estabilizar nos 36,8ppm. Claro que se o aumento de salinidade for muito superior as TPAs de 10% não chegam. A dosagem que estou a utilizar anda perto dos 0.2ppm por dia, por isso TPAs com água natural ainda vao fazendo o serviço, mas parece-me que vou ter que aumentar a dosagem, e ai terei mesmo que ir para o primeiro metodo. 
> 
> Fazer TPAs sem NaCl de quantidades superiores ao que introduzimos leva a salinidade para o outro extremo. Vai cair bastante sempre. Acho que a solução certa é mesmo ir removendo a mesma quantidade de água que introduzimos para isto ficar equilibrado. Assim TPAs são facultativas porque em principio as coisas estão sempre equilibradas.


Estou completamente de acordo, ir tirando a agua do aquario diariamente penso ser a melhor forma pois mantem um melhor equilibrio, embora tanto um com outro funcionem, e no caso de haver desajustes, ai sim fazer uma TPA.

Para reforçar esta ideia cito este artigo:



> What is the Balling method all about?	 
> The Balling method deals mainly with the regular and controlled water exchange, in order to eliminate the superfluous NaCl, which forms due to the application of Ca and Mg supplements in their chloride forms.


coral-shop.com - Topics - Reefkeeping - Seawater Care - Balling method  :Xmassmile: 

Cumps,
Hugo

----------


## Hugo Duarte

Boas,

Então este projecto ainda está a funcionar?

Abraço
Hugo

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Boas,
> 
> Então este projecto ainda está a funcionar?
> 
> Abraço
> Hugo


Ainda está tudo a funcionar. Alguns promenores importantes são:

1. Limpar as torneiras quando volto a encher as garrafas, pois ganham lixo, principalmente a do bicarbonato de sodio.

2. As bombas de ar são fracas demais, e com as garrafas quase vazias têm pouca força e pinga menos. Substitui uma das bombas por outra melhor, e pinga mais ou menos o mesmo com o liquido no fim.

3. Os calculos iniciais para as quantidades foram demasiado optimistas. Estou a dosear 0.5L por semana. As garrafas de 2L duram 1 mês.

4. Utilizar temporizadores foleiros dá mau resultado  :Icon Cry:  Um dos temporizadores perdeu a configuração e despejou o sal sem NaCL todo de uma vez. Felizmente como as garrafas são pequenas não deu qualquer problema, mas se tivesse despejado o Bicarbonato ou o Calcio podia ser pior. Estes temporizadores são pequenos e baratos, mas não são de confiança, pelo menos para uma situação destas onde não podem falhar.

De resto, noto um crescimento bom nos corais, como nunca tinha tido, pois os consumos já são elevados  e sem reactor de calcio, mesmo com TPAs semanais, nao conseguia manter o Calcio elevado.

----------


## Hugo Duarte

E não tens tido problemas de excesso de pressão dentro das garrafas?
Fiz a experiência com garrafões de 5l e aquilo parecia que ia rebentar  :Wink: 

Abç
Hugo

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> E não tens tido problemas de excesso de pressão dentro das garrafas?
> Fiz a experiência com garrafões de 5l e aquilo parecia que ia rebentar 
> 
> Abç
> Hugo


Nao, nao tenho excesso de pressão, mas também, os meus motores são fraquinhos e as garrafas pequenas. Penso que são também mais resistentes que os garrafões....

----------


## Roger_Tavares

> Pelo tubo onde tem o liquido não sai, porque o tubo fica cheio de liquido, que nao pode descer porque a pressão na garrafa é superior. Por ai é garantido que nao sai. Penso que poderá sair porque o tubo nunca fica vedado a 100% na tampa e uma pequena fuga que nem se nota no funcionamento normal, ao fim de 4 horas ja deixou passar o ar todo.


Boa tarde Paulo,

estava a ver este teu tópico e lembrei-me de que há uns dias vi em algumas lojas a solução ideal  para vedar a 100% o ar dentro das garrafas (para garrafas medida standard, para garrafões ainda não vi), são umas tampas nessas medidas já com os furos preparados para a ligação dos tubos de ar (entrada e saída)  que se utilizam para a criação de artémia dentro de garrafas normais. 
Atenção que não é o kit completo com garrafa e restantes acessórios, é apenas a tampa preparada para esse efeito e o preço até é acessível, entre os 3 e 5.

Acabei de me lembrar também que para garrafões/jerricans que têm tampas mais largas, podes utilizar uns "bucins" de 12mm que dá perfeitamente para vedar a 100% o ar, vedam como se fosse um passa muros e os tubos são vedados por um anel que aperta e veda o tubo. Espero que me consigam perceber,  :SbSourire19: .

Quando tiver corais duros vou experimentar também utilizar este método, mas ainda terei que arranjar alguns frags para começar,  :yb665: .

----------


## Roger_Tavares

Boas,

então este projecto, funciona a 100%?

Novidades??

 :SbPoisson6:

----------


## marcoferro

Estou quase a terminar o meu DIY balling , so esta faltando acoplar tudos os timers e as fontes 12v dentro de uma caixinha , assim que conseguir ja posto as fotos aqui, 

relembrando:
fiz com 3 bombas de agua para limpadores de parabrisa de carro por isso precisei usar fontes de 220v para 12v

abraços

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Boas,
> então este projecto, funciona a 100%?


Neste momento está tudo parado porque estou com obras em casa. Também aproveitei para aumentar o aqua  :Coradoeolhos: .

----------


## marcoferro

Bom essa semana estou terminando ele , agora resta ajustar a dosagem das bombas pra que elas tenham uma dosagem de minimo 10ml/dia pra que eu possa ir aumentando a dosagem dos produtos , porem a bomba de parabrisa de automovel que eu coloquei é um pouco forte entao talvez com um registro de ar eu possa diminuir bem a vazao delas e obter proximo ao que preciso , 
senao vou ter que apelar para bombas peristalticas mesmo , coisa que ficara mais caro um pouco,

quanto ao funcionamento vou poder atestar isso com firmeza daqui alguns meses , porém tenho amigos que utilizam o metodo e estao 100% satisfeitos com o resultado .

----------

